# A scary thing with Wal Mart,think about it.



## Jim&Chele (Jan 15, 2006)

In the last month the DW's bro in law had 3 guns stolen.He thinks he found one in a pawn shop in the town he lives in in southern Illinois.But he didn't write down the serial number.He bought the gun here in Kansas at WalMart back in 1999.So he called me and told me the story,so I called WalMart and told them I was him and gave them the story and told the to call my bro in law(me since I was acting as him) at yhe house.Well 4 hours later they hadn't called so I called them being him again,they said they would go back to 1999 or later.I told them to call my cell and let me know.A hour later they called and told me the serial number.

So if you know someone that has bought a gun at W.M. in the past you can call them and get the serial number with no filling out ANY paper work.I kinda don't like how easy that is.Another reason I buy my guns from people and not a store.

Oh well I thought it was strange.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

When I sold guns, I released no information pertaining to any firearm transaction except to government authorities, which I was required to do by law. However serial numbers are also in gun logs, gun sales books which are not subject to the GCA, so they can be released to anyone who asks, if the store manager approves.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I get it. They helped you out of a bind, now your upset about it? I realise your point, but come on. That's like kicking someone that just gave you a five dollar bill when you said you were hungry.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

I dont get it either... SO what if they gave you the serial number.. Did they give you his credit card number or SS number? If not what is the big deal? ANYONE who picks up your gun can write down the seriel number.. What difference does it make? Its not like someone can use it to rob a bank. Seriel numbers are sorta like license plates... A way to identify an item... No big deal...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I think the OP may be suggesting that it's a backdoor registration.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well then don't buy from any chain store 
i took one of mine that my wife bought from gander mountain in for repair 
about 11 months after purchase he had no problem looking it up and printing out the repair order he just copied down some info from my drivers licience so that i could pick it up if i lost my slip 

worked nice they fixed it inhouse everything they sell new comes with one year instore warranty for and extra 19.99 you can yave this warranty on any of thier used guns to

most big stores keep this info and will help out who ever they can but yes it amounts to back door registration in a sence


Califorians and those of you from a few other states may not understand being that their from the land of registaration and restrictions be great if any of that realy helped bring down crime at all
but the rest of us walk out of the store with our guns the same day not 7 days after purchase
and if i want to sell to another resident of wis i can and no one needs to register the trans action and i know this is hard to belive but we still have gun shows at the county fair grounds and you can realy buy guns and ammunition at the same time an no one cares they don't even ask to see your fire arms owners card because we don't have them there is no such thing


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If there were a problem with this, the NRA would be fighting it. I'd be more than happy if someone else had the serial numbers of my guns if it meant getting them back if stolen. I had a pistol stolen one time and luckily I had the customer copy of the receipt. If I had lost that, I would surely have been hoping that Klein's Sporting Goods still had their copy.

Martin


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

the 4473's are on file for any gun bought legit through an ffl... they keep em till they close then supposidly goto uncle sugar. It leaves a trail that can be tracked to the last paper purchase. Thats been since 1968. You knew his name and the make of and the model of the gun. Very few would know that and the serial number does no one bad any good in and of itself. Two things- its not a walmart thing and its not a big deal.


----------

